# ultradol-lets do this



## dirtwarrior (Aug 23, 2011)

Stats
6'2"
222#
BF 21%

Just got it yesterday late. Will start the log tomorrow


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 23, 2011)

I took one last night and slept ok. Today I took one in the morning, then took one in the afternoon. My calves cramped so bad I decided not to work out.

Any suggestions?


----------



## carmineb (Aug 24, 2011)

Taurine, isnt that what people take when that happens on PHs or AAS???  r u dehydrated?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 24, 2011)

carmineb said:


> Taurine, isnt that what people take when that happens on PHs or AAS???  r u dehydrated?


Not dehydrated at all I will try the taurine and continue
TY


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 1, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 2, 2011)

I tried to do this without cramping.
Taurine, potassium etc. Nothing works.
I can't take it


----------



## carmineb (Sep 2, 2011)

what you are getting SOUNDS like the same problem when people get back pumps!  What else do people do for back pumps??


maybe in your case, ultradrol is a great supplement but it should be stacked with something else so it becomes the icing on the cake intead of the cake, to take you into overdrive, so the sides arent as evident.

(and of course, yowould take a little less....

A question I might want to also ask is I know some suppplements make you bloaty feeling, some dry you out.  Is ultradrol drying in any way?  Maybe you need a wetter supplement to tie into it if so.  I am just talking out loud, just the thought process I am going thru trying to help you figure this out


----------



## Resolve (Sep 2, 2011)

Are you on any other support supplements?  Or is all you're taking Ultradrol and Taurine?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 2, 2011)

I got whey protein. hemp seed oil, and multi vit


----------

